

Patent attorney recommendations? - tubesock

And yes, I know software patents are evil.  But sometimes, you have to play the game with the rules that exist today.
======
daicoden
Are you planning on a 4 year journey? Software patents take allot longer,
though I suppose investors like the patent pending logo. I would look for
someone local as they are much easier to deal with when trying to explain your
invention, which is the most important part to the success of the patent. I
tried to get a software patent and unless you have a new process... adding
redundant code to detect copyright infringement may be a good way to go (and
much cheaper).

When you search for one you just need to make sure that they have someone who
specializes in software patents. Initially they are going to do the patent
search for not a ton of money ($1,000 - $2,000) so you can feel them out a
little and switch if you don't like working with them.

~~~
tubesock
I'm in SF, and yes, I'm serious about what I'm doing. I'm aware of the
timeframe, and I hope that I never have to seek enforcement of any patents. I
think its worth it to throw up barriers to any of the big boys that may choose
to compete with my product. Patents may also add to the potential acquisition
value of the product. I hope few people here will recommend a quality attorney
or firm.

Thanks for the comment!

